# New Tow Vehicle



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Well we took advantage of Chevy's 0.0% financing and traded the old truck in and bought a new one.

2010 Silverado Crew Cab, 2500HD, 6.6L Duromax Diesel, 6 Speed Allison Automatic Transmission.

We are taking her out for the maiden towing voyage this weekend. KOA in Hagerstown, MD. If anyone else is going to be there

It should pull the 28' better and let us take longer trips. The old truck pulled OK, but I wouldn't go more than 150 miles from home.

I just have to reset the hitch and away we go!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. I miss my Silverado







...wish it had the towing power of a Ford.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

My dads duramax 08 tows like a freight train. Power of that truck is awesome compared to my 2000 7.3. You will love it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Trailer?? What trailer?? Honey wil you look and see if the trailer is still back there, I can't feel it


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Very nice, you'll be heading to California before you know it and not tired when you get there.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE truck!! Ours is an '08 and we love it! It's our second Duramax/Alison combo and most likely won't be the last!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome combo. Sure you're going to love it! Barely notice the camper is back there after a while.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> Very nice. I miss my Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you think that comparing the towing power of a 1/2 ton gas truck vs. a 3/4 diesel is a little unfair? There are plenty of Duramax Silverados out there.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice! There's something very cool about driving a diesel. You're going to love it!









(BTW I'm not brand loyal, I think all trucks are cool!)


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

*WOW !!!!!*
What a huge difference!
Set the cruise at 65 mph and never knew the trailer was there! Up hill, Down hill, on the flats, held 65 the whole time.
That engine brake is awesome, the truck rode lick a Cadillac, fuel mileage was 13 mpg.

Now one problem.....

She said we can get a little bigger trailer with more slide outs.

I never realized how stressed the old truck made me while pulling until I got in the new one.
We cut 45 minutes off travel time to campground because it pulled it so easy.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

TurkeyBranch said:


> *WOW !!!!!*
> What a huge difference!
> Set the cruise at 65 mph and never knew the trailer was there! Up hill, Down hill, on the flats, held 65 the whole time.
> That engine brake is awesome, the truck rode lick a Cadillac, fuel mileage was 13 mpg.
> ...


Very nice! I am thinking about trading in my car for the same model. What dealer did you use and are you happy with the service from the dealership?

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TurkeyBranch said:


> *WOW !!!!!*
> ...
> Now one problem.....
> 
> ...


Oh, boy, here it comes!!!!









All I can say is look before you leap......








I can point you to my saga if you really need details....


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Glad you like your new Siverado. it beautiful. Great colour. I am pleased that i am going to pick up my new( to me) TV. A 2005 F250 6.0SD Deisel only 60000m's Very clean well looked afer. Hopin to put 400000m's on it. Not as nice a colour as yours though. I'm hopin to save money on fuel, our poor Avalanche like to suck back the fuel with the trailer on.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Forgot to ask if you were going to use WD hitch with your 3/4 ton truck still. I'm not sure what to do. in theory I/we shouldn't need it.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, I still use the WD hitch. No, I don't need it, but just for sway control.

Pulling the TT I get almost 14 mpg, empty I get 18 mpg so I am very happy. Old gas truck got 8-9 mpg towing and 14 empty.


----------

